# Trad dogs?



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

There can't be a better indication of shallowness, than someone who picks a dog, because of the dog's immage. However, after countless Princeton reunions, the dogs that I have observed in the Prade, are hundreds of goldens, labs of both colors, and an occassional neufie. Coincidence? Could be. 
I'll keep looking. This year there may be a number of dobermans and rotweilers with orange neck wear.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Well, well. Nothing wrong with it. You can't exactly go and interview the dog, can you? So you have to look at it? Or does your dog talk?










Southern Proper. _On the internet, nobody can tell if you are a dog, but they can tell if you are trad._


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Surely the best trad dog is an unwanted Mongrel (or a Heinz, to give it its proper name) rescued from an unwanted dog centre and thus displaying its owner's disregard of fashion and kind and generous nature?

Strangely, I have just such a dog


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Simon Myerson said:


> Surely the best trad dog is an unwanted Mongrel (or a Heinz, to give it its proper name) rescued from an unwanted dog centre and thus displaying its owner's disregard of fashion and kind and generous nature?
> 
> Strangely, I have just such a dog


I agree completely people who buy dogs for their fashion or social status are mentally defective IMHO. Our dog is a Labrador Stafodshire cross with a bit of Queensland Blue thrown in for good measure.

Elmo, my son picked the name, had a bad start to life he was thrown over a mates fence but their dog who had just had a litter adopted and weaned him then we took him and he always has been great company. He used to be a very proficient body surfer till arthritis caused his retirement.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Trad or not Newfoundlands are great if you have the space and the climate. Our last dog was a Leonberger, a dog of a similar size and temperament to a Newfoundland and we would have another given the right conditions.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

ajo said:


> I agree completely people who buy dogs for their fashion or social status are mentally defective IMHO.


So, what your saying is that 90% of all people are mentally defective!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

tinytim said:


> So, what your saying is that 90% of all people are mentally defective!


If they buy a dog for it's social or fashion "points".


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't the LL Bean ads provide an answer? Looks like the yellow lab,by a nose!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

English Bulldog. Mine is our child.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not into dogs at all. I used to think I was a "dog person" because I hate cats, but I eventually came to realize that I dislike dogs just as much.

I have never understood the obsession with "pure" breeds of dogs. Eugenics stinks in any form.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Our Chipp2 company makes a range of products( ties, suspenders, wristwatches- all for people, not dogs) that feature pure breed dogs. For years the most popular breeds,as gaged by the products we sell, have been goldens , labs (black, yellow, chocolate),pugs, schnauzers, and bulldogs. Designer dogs- labradoodles (Lab/Poodle), puggles(Beagle/Pug) , cocapoos ( Cocker/Poodle) have become "in". They were created in an attempt to blend the advantages of the two breeds. For example in the case of the labradoodle they wanted the sturdiness and disposition of the lab with the intelligence and non-shedding coat of the poodle. I really believe the majority of dogs are selected by people because they like something about the dog, not for the image. When my kids were young I wanted a dog with a great disposition that was big- not big because this cast an image, big so my children couldn't break it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> There can't be a better indication of shallowness, than someone who picks a dog, because of the dog's immage. However, after countless Princeton reunions, the dogs that I have observed in the Prade, are hundreds of goldens, labs of both colors, and an occassional neufie. Coincidence? Could be.
> I'll keep looking. This year there may be a number of dobermans and rotweilers with orange neck wear.


I think it's more likely statistics than coincidence. Without looking it up, I'm pretty sure that Labs are #1, and Goldens either #2 or #3. Having some familiarity with Labs, and been dad to a wonderful Golden, I can assure everyone that there are good reasons for both breeds' popularity. Goldens are beautiful dogs with an exceptional tempermant that makes them almost idiot-proof with kids. They are generally inteligent, and some very much so. And depending on the dog, they can be great athletes or field dogs. They do shed a lot, and unfortunately, genetic based illnesses are the norm. Mine was one of the best conversationalists I've ever encountered.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

My lab is not much of a conversationalist,but she's a wonderful listener..and ,I can tell,usually will second any of my suggestions and agree with most of what I say.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Terriers are true trad...Wire Fox terriers (remember Asta in the "Thin Man" series?), Welsh, Irish, or Airedales. Highly intelligent, fiercely loyal, great with kids and non-shedding, Wire Fox terriers have won more Best in Show titles at Westminster than any other breed.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

David V said:


> If they buy a dog for it's social or fashion "points".


And most do.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

paul winston said:


> Our Chipp2 company makes a range of products( ties, suspenders, wristwatches- all for people, not dogs) that feature pure breed dogs. For years the most popular breeds,as gaged by the products we sell, have been goldens , labs (black, yellow, chocolate),pugs, schnauzers, and bulldogs. Designer dogs- labradoodles (Lab/Poodle), puggles(Beagle/Pug) , cocapoos ( Cocker/Poodle) have become "in". They were created in an attempt to blend the advantages of the two breeds. For example in the case of the labradoodle they wanted the sturdiness and disposition of the lab with the intelligence and non-shedding coat of the poodle. I really believe the majority of dogs are selected by people because they like something about the dog, not for the image. When my kids were young I wanted a dog with a great disposition that was big- not big because this cast an image, big so my children couldn't break it.


I have a labradoodle. She has a great disposition and she doesn't shed, but I'm going to have to say she is pretty dumb. But I love her dearly. We didn't pick her out b/c she is a "designer" breed either. We picked her b/c she was the only one of her litter that didn't know enough to pay attention to where she went to the bathroom. Shes one helluva dog.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> English Bulldog. Mine is our child.


My wife and I have owned 3 boxers over the last 17 years. We really love the bull breeds. But they're not for everyone.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

*Oh, I agree...*



Aaron in Allentown said:


> Eugenics stinks in any form.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The Louche said:


> I have a labradoodle. She has a great disposition and she doesn't shed, but I'm going to have to say she is pretty dumb. But I love her dearly. We didn't pick her out b/c she is a "designer" breed either. We picked her b/c she was the only one of her litter that didn't know enough to pay attention to where she went to the bathroom. Shes one helluva dog.


Smart Lab + smart Poodle = dumb Labradoodle? Huh? Are you certain she's not just too smart to let you know it? "We picked her b/c she was the only one of her litter that didn't know enough to pay attention to where she went to the bathroom." Huh? And your dog's dumb? When I do that my wife hits me with a rolled up newspaper! :icon_smile:


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

We have a Soft-Coated-Wheaten Terrier, and love him. He is very trad- he even has the fairly rare (more wiry) "Irish coat". My dog is also loyal, good with people, and has never shed on anything. I can spend time with him for 20-30 mins. in my good blazer, and not have a hair upon me.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Lab girl here! I didn't get my dog for any purpose other than I fell in love with him the second I met him  ...while I love all dogs, I am more a fan of the big dogs - I feel a certain sense of security having him around...I know he would never pro actively hurt a fly, but if I was in trouble, I don't doubt for a second that he would come to my rescue...I never thought about people getting dogs for an "image", I simply thought people picked dogs based on what would fit into their lifestyle best (I prefer an activity dog to a purse dog)...

My dog isn't such a great conversationalist either, but he is a pretty decent listener and a great snuggler


----------



## Observer57 (Nov 25, 2007)

Gimme a really ugly looking English bulldog with big ol' jowls over the designer dogs any day.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> but if I was in trouble, I don't doubt for a second that he would come to my rescue...


Good thing you don't have a Golden. If you were in trouble, he'd make friends with whomever you had trouble with. :icon_smile:

For serious attacker eating, try a Kuvasz or BRT.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Good thing you don't have a Golden. If you were in trouble, he'd make friends with whomever you had trouble with. :icon_smile:


You would be surprised - I actually thought that about my dog for the longest time...he makes friends with everyone and anyone and a couple of years ago I thought someone was breaking into my house and instead of barking up a storm, he was huddled under the bed with me as I called 911 (turns out it was the wind that set off my security system)...fast forward to about a week or so ago, I was in a situation where a guy wouldn't leave me alone and my dog came to my rescue (he put himself between us, paced back and forth and wouldn't let the guy get near me...in 6 years, I have NEVER seen him act that way) - I think they sense when there is REAL trouble or potential real trouble and act accordingly - I have faith in my guy


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

swb120 said:


> Terriers are true trad...Wire Fox terriers (remember Asta in the "Thin Man" series?), Welsh, Irish, or Airedales. Highly intelligent, fiercely loyal, great with kids and non-shedding, Wire Fox terriers have won more Best in Show titles at Westminster than any other breed.


I have a Welsh Terrier. He's terrific!!!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

swb120 said:


> Terriers are true trad...Wire Fox terriers (remember Asta in the "Thin Man" series?), Welsh, Irish, or Airedales. Highly intelligent, fiercely loyal, great with kids and non-shedding, Wire Fox terriers have won more Best in Show titles at Westminster than any other breed.


+1 on that. Our Cairn is like a child to me. He drives me nuts some days, but I love him unconditionally.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=37592

Just in case anyone would like to read the Trad Forum discussion from awhile back...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> fast forward to about a week or so ago, I was in a situation where a guy wouldn't leave me alone and my dog came to my rescue (he put himself between us, paced back and forth and wouldn't let the guy get near me...in 6 years, I have NEVER seen him act that way) - I think they sense when there is REAL trouble or potential real trouble and act accordingly - I have faith in my guy


Good boy! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

wolfhound986 said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=37592
> 
> Just in case anyone would like to read the Trad Forum discussion from awhile back...


Is wolfhound986 as in Irish Wolfhound?

Got to see the Wolfhound at a local show that won Best in Group at Westminster perhaps 6 or 7 years ago. What a huge, gorgeous, perfectly put together Wolfhound he was. Very tightly knit, which these giant dogs usually aren't. He was magnificent and knew it!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I own two dogs, one is definitely more "trad" than the other, but I love them equally. I have a boxer that I adopted from Carolina Boxer Rescue when he was 9 months old and a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog purchased from a reputable breeder who is also a family friend. The Swissy is the one I think would be considered more "trad".
The lab is definitely the most popular dog amongst the general public and I would say that holds true among the trad demographic as well.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The original post in this thread is more than three years old. Seeing it bumped in the fashion forum made me misty for the old days.


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

I think any dog you love is the right one. For me personally it's my 3 yr old german shorthair pointer who is faithful, will run all day long, sleeps as well, is curious and always wants to know what you're up to.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

WASP 101 does not have a trad dog. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

tinytim said:


> So, what your saying is that 90% of all people are mentally defective!


Not at all, but dog breeds go through fashion cycles and are given as cute puppies who then grow up into lumbering hulks and are either abandoned or its off to the pound for 'Dead Dog Walking.' Sorry if you want a dog all well and good but be prepared to give them the time they require.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jrandyv said:


> I think any dog you love is the right one. For me personally it's my 3 yr old german shorthair pointer who is faithful, will run all day long, sleeps as well, is curious and always wants to know what you're up to.


+1...and well said!


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

The Louche said:


> I have a labradoodle. She has a great disposition and she doesn't shed, but I'm going to have to say she is pretty dumb. But I love her dearly. We didn't pick her out b/c she is a "designer" breed either. We picked her b/c she was the only one of her litter that didn't know enough to pay attention to where she went to the bathroom. Shes one helluva dog.


It takes many generations of selective breeding to "create" a breed. The labradoodle isn't there yet. Just as children of the same mother and father will not be genetically gifted with the same intelligence, your beloved dog may not be as intelligent as it's litter mates. This obviously did not make her less lovable.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

A Treatise on Good Manners and Good Breeding

*Jonathan Swift*

GOOD manners is the art of making those people easy with whom we converse.

Whoever makes the fewest persons uneasy is the best bred in the company.

As the best law is founded upon reason, so are the best manners. And as some lawyers have introduced unreasonable things into common law, so likewise many teachers have introduced absurd things into common good manners.

One principal point of this art is to *suit* our behaviour to the three several degrees of men; our superiors, our equals, and those below us.

For instance, to *press* either of the two former to eat or drink is a breach of manners; but a farmer or a tradesman must be thus treated, or else it will be difficult to persuade them that they are welcome.

https://www.bartleby.com/27/9.html


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Is wolfhound986 as in Irish Wolfhound?
> 
> Got to see the Wolfhound at a local show that won Best in Group at Westminster perhaps 6 or 7 years ago. What a huge, gorgeous, perfectly put together Wolfhound he was. Very tightly knit, which these giant dogs usually aren't. He was magnificent and knew it!


^^
Flanderian, belatedly answering, yes, as in Irish Wolfhound, my tribute to a fine, intelligent, loyal breed.

As seen annually at St. Patrick's Day parade in SF:

To make this clothing-related, in this picture, an Irish Wolfhound with a human dressed in Yves St. Laurent, September 2008 Men's Vogue:


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Only the ancient breeds if you please. My favorite is know in the USA as the Anatolian Shepherd Dog:


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

My Catahoula is on his last legs and I was curious what everyone else on here had. I will get my kids another Cataloula. I hope it becomes a family tradition for generations to come.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catahoula_Cur


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Four, count 'em, _four_ longhair standard dachshunds reside at Cuffwood Estate.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

Me first dog is a rescue - jack russell/beagle/chihuahua mix. The second is also a rescue, but she's 100% pit. Guess which one is the nice one (unless you're another dog and you growl at her or her brother)?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Irish Wolfhound, Irish, English or Gordon Setter, Pointer, Irish Terrier, Vorsteh, Weimaraner, Scottish Deerhound, Kerry Blue, Airedale Terrier, Boxer.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

As a youngster my faithful companion was a Lab/Dane mix. Imagine a tall lab or a slightly short Dane built like a linebacker that would jump 6-7' foot fences for fun (her brother would dig under fences for fun). She would protect me and my friends from anyone who wasn't our age (older kids and parents), loved to swim, and had a penchant for retrieving the neighbors laundry.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> I have never understood the obsession with "pure" breeds of dogs. Eugenics stinks in any form.


Yes I know this is old, but it is also outrageously ignorant. Those "eugenics" (when properly done) help maintain the health and viability of the dogs. Cross-breeding presents large problems in terms of health issues, temperament, and genetic stability.



Country Irish said:


> Only the ancient breeds if you please. My favorite is know in the USA as the Anatolian Shepherd Dog:


If we're going for ancient, then my Siberian Husky is rather tradly


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

If we're talking really "tradly," then the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier take the cake.










Used to be among the most popular US breeds, but declined after WWII. Many celebrities have chosen this wonderful breed over time, including Fred Astaire, President Roosevelt, Mary Tyler Moore, Thomas Edison, Brad Pitt, Ann Bancroft, President Woodrow Wilson, Humphrey Bogart, John Stewart and Bernadette Peters, just to name a few.

They're everything a dog should be: loyal, intelligent, protective when necessary, and great with kids - which is why it's known as the nanny dog here in the state (I think the Staffordshire Terrier has the name nickname in the UK).

Unfortunately, they have a bad rap due to abusive owners who raise and torture them with the hope of making them fight and kill.

Besides my Pit mix, I've adopted a German Shepherd mix, a Malamute, and a German Spitz Klein. The shep was a doll, the Malamute a big boob, and the Spitz has a dominating personality, but is terribly nice.

Heidi my shep/APBT:









Fritz the German Kleinspitz:


----------



## J. Andrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Preppy trad honors in my book go to the Black Lab and Golden retriever (extra points for an english golden) if only for power of numbers. Also tradly, beagle, Jack Russell Terrier, any other color lab, and my childhood dog and the softest dog in the world, the soft-coated wheaten terrier.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Luftvier said:


> If we're talking really "tradly," then the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier take the cake.
> Used to be among the most popular US breeds, but declined after WWII. Many celebrities have chosen this wonderful breed over time, including . . . Brad Pitt, Ann Bancroft, . . . . John Stewart and Bernadette Peters, just to name a few.


 DING DING FAIL. Celebrities like all kinds of lame breeds - that doesn't make them Trad. All retrievers and likely hounds and terriers qualify.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It makes me wince how we can call a dog breed, make of car, orange juice brand, waffle iron, etc. trad... but that's just me.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

IMO a dog should be a companion, not an accessory... but that's just me. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm with you. I'd rather just take home a dog from an animal shelter whether it's "trad" or not. Unfortunately, I can't even have a cat in this apartment without an exorbitant pet fee.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

tinytim said:


> My wife and I have owned 3 boxers over the last 17 years. We really love the bull breeds. But they're not for everyone.


Always loved Pit Bull type dogs: APBTs, AmStaffs, didn't really care for the American Bullies, but they're kind of growing on me.

Wife and I have an English Bulldog, had him for two years now getting a female Pit next. Love the bully breeds, especially Pit Bulls, they'll literally die if it makes you happy. Wonderful breed, as long as they have dedicated humans.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

While not the first dog which comes to mind, surely a Pekinese must be rather trad - after all, Doctor Doolittle has one!








(Pictured: "Cupcake" the possibly trad dog, and the decidedly non-trad (alas) girlfriend )


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

*Or not so traditional dogs*









This photo accompanied an article in the local newspaper regarding Hobbes' retirement after her 8 years as my police dog partner. She never got used to anyone pointing anything as us; even a camera. She's growling at the photographer as this was being taken. When she retired, people asked if I was going to get another dog to work with. That thought never crossed my mind. She was my constant companion during her 14 years on earth and was one in a million. I'm pretty sure that dogs go to heaven. If they don't, when I die, I want to go where they are. Not a day goes by that I don't think of her.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I think someone sold you a bear!!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

dba said:


> This photo accompanied an article in the local newspaper regarding Hobbes' retirement after her 8 years as my police dog partner. She never got used to anyone pointing anything as us; even a camera. She's growling at the photographer as this was being taken. When she retired, people asked if I was going to get another dog to work with. That thought never crossed my mind. She was my constant companion during her 14 years on earth and was one in a million. I'm pretty sure that dogs go to heaven. If they don't, when I die, I want to go where they are. Not a day goes by that I don't think of her.


Wonderful picture. I'm sure wherever she is she is fine.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Trad dogs? Used to be the English Labrador in black, at a pinch a Jack Russell - both had to know their trade, be unobtrusive and perfectly behaved.

I'm owned by a pair of elderly Labradors, a handsome black English chap of beautiful lines who hasn't an ounce of retriever instinct in his body, and a rangy chocolate American dude who was a brilliant, gutsy, indefatigable, retriever.
So far so trad. 

I also share my home with a young Rottweiler - I sense your collective shudder. He, though, is a wonderful dog, good around horses, pleasant to other livestock, friendly to strange dogs, even likes cats - stand-offish with people until he is properly acquainted. Doesn't need a leash, walks perfectly to heel, even in the city. He finds it impossible to be unobtrusive he IS 130 pounds after all - and is an absolute babe magnet!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Dhaller said:


> While not the first dog which comes to mind, surely a Pekinese must be rather trad - after all, Doctor Doolittle has one!
> 
> View attachment 3528
> 
> (Pictured: "Cupcake" the possibly trad dog, and the decidedly non-trad (alas) girlfriend )


Very cute.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

My GSD is certainly not trad since he ate several very tradly shoes that did survive first owners, thrift stores, ebay sellers, me but not him. Thankfully does not like cordovan, likes suede most then soft calf. Argh!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

From trad dogs (sigh) to just dog discussion! This is refreshing.



Dhaller said:


> While not the first dog which comes to mind, surely a Pekinese must be rather trad - after all, Doctor Doolittle has one!
> 
> View attachment 3528
> 
> (Pictured: "Cupcake" the possibly trad dog, and the decidedly non-trad (alas) girlfriend )


Heartwarming picture. Beautiful girlfriend.

My other half doesn't dress trad either, but that doesn't bother me. She's quite stylish in her own right.



dba said:


> This photo accompanied an article in the local newspaper regarding Hobbes' retirement after her 8 years as my police dog partner. She never got used to anyone pointing anything as us; even a camera. She's growling at the photographer as this was being taken. When she retired, people asked if I was going to get another dog to work with. That thought never crossed my mind. She was my constant companion during her 14 years on earth and was one in a million. I'm pretty sure that dogs go to heaven. If they don't, when I die, I want to go where they are. Not a day goes by that I don't think of her.


Thanks for the story. I take it you were in the Navy prior to being a police officer?


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

Jovan,

Actually I wasn't in the Navy. I was at a Starbucks on a break while at work one day when two RN Officers rode up on BMW motorcycles. They were on a self guided tour of California. Since I also ride a BMW, we chatted for a bit. I had no plans the next day so we met for breakfast and I showed them the scenic route from Lake Tahoe to Yosemite and had a grand time. We exchanged business cards and went our separate ways. The cap arrived at the police department about three weeks later with a note telling me they’d show me the sights next time I get to England. Stand up lads, they were.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a dunderhead. Just noticed it said "_Royal_ Navy". My mistake.


----------



## sleats (Oct 27, 2008)

*Company Dog*








My dog - Working Cocker!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

BTW there's a new biography about Rin Tin Tin, believe it or not. The author, a woman who is quite intelligent and articulate, was interviewed on public radio yesterday. The interview and bio are quite extensive.


----------



## ColdIron (Jun 19, 2009)

Had a lot of dogs in my life but my current one is special and not just as a hunter. Hate to think of him crossing the rainbow bridge but it happens, and way too soon. Where ever that bridge goes I want to go too when it is all said and done.

He's a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever here as a pup, he is now 8. Kept getting under foot while I was reloading so I put him up on the bench in an old keg of Red Dot gunpowder.










dba I'd highly recommend not getting into a drinking contest with those RN Officers (or enlisted men) when you go, trust me. My head still hurts just thinking about it LOL.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

ColdIron said:


> Had a lot of dogs in my life but my current one is special and not just as a hunter. Hate to think of him crossing the rainbow bridge but it happens, and way too soon. Where ever that bridge goes I want to go too when it is all said and done.
> 
> He's a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever here as a pup, he is now 8. Kept getting under foot while I was reloading so I put him up on the bench in an old keg of Red Dot gunpowder.
> 
> ...


Afternoon ColdIron,

What a great photo! Awesome looking pup. That MEC reloader reminds me of all the time I spent in front of an old MEC 600 Jr single stage during the 80's. I'm not a hunter or a competition shooter but I loved getting together with friends in a safe field with a couple of boxes of clay pigeons and a trap. Cheap entertainment!

BTW: Thanks for the advice. I'm too old for competition drinking anymore. The occasional beer or glass of Crown Royal is it for me.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is the gentleman that converted 10 inch Wolverines to clogs.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

My dog is a Japanese Tosa, which is not very tradly. However, he does have a couple of collars made from Horween's best number 8 shell. (Seriously, he does!) Does this make him the canine equivalent of a tradly wannable iGent?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't know if beagles are tradly, but mine lived a grand life for 15 years.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
If Beagles are not the perfect breed of dogs, as pets, working dogs, what have you, Trad or otherwise, then they are pretty darn close to it! Thanks for sharing that wonderful photo with us, Bandit44.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> I think it's more likely statistics than coincidence. Without looking it up, I'm pretty sure that Labs are #1, and Goldens either #2 or #3. Having some familiarity with Labs, and been dad to a wonderful Golden, I can assure everyone that there are good reasons for both breeds' popularity. Goldens are beautiful dogs with an exceptional tempermant that makes them almost idiot-proof with kids. They are generally inteligent, and some very much so. And depending on the dog, they can be great athletes or field dogs. They do shed a lot, and unfortunately, genetic based illnesses are the norm. Mine was one of the best conversationalists I've ever encountered.


My best, and dumbest, dog was a Lab. He died a somewhat early death after living with arthritis for a few years. When I have children, named Muffy and Biff or course, I'll probably get them a Lab.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

I've got a Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier and the fact she does not shed keeps my suits very happy. But it doesn't hurt that she has a great personality and most people think she's a teddy bear :icon_smile_big:


----------



## medPtrad (May 4, 2008)

^^

+1 on the SCWT. Loved ours while he was with us!

Now have a miniature Australian Labradoodle. No shedding and a big dog personality in a small package.

mP


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

mP I am always amazed how few people know the Wheaton bread, most think she is a goldendooble. 

JLibourel where were you able to get the Cordovan collar from, this would be very tempting.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Sharpe said:


> mP I am always amazed how few people know the Wheaton bread, most think she is a goldendooble.
> 
> JLibourel where were you able to get the Cordovan collar from, this would be very tempting.


The shell cordovan collars were made for me by my dear friend Greg Kramer of Kramer Handgun Leather. I am sure his operation could make a similar collar for you, but it probably would be fairly expensive. The shell is laminated to regular horsehide for the necessary strength.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Thanks for sharing that wonderful photo with us, Bandit44.


what eagle said

excellent shot, excellent dog

my 15-yo male border collie is tail up, and going strong, and I live in dread of the inevitable


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Cocker spaniels and Brittany spaniels are traditional. My grandad raised brits as quail dogs. They love to hunt and I love to see them in action. Just don't miss, or they will turn around and give you quite a look!


----------

